# Do you wear a watch?



## Sebastian (Jul 1, 2011)

I see so many websites marketing watches. With the advent of cell phones I thought watches were passé. Now I'm considering purchasing one. 
It seems like the "watch" deals sell out all the time. I'm curious how many people actually wear watches. Do you? If so, is it strictly for business, for fashion, or for function?

For myself, I wear a watch. Mostly they are for telling time, but I like to think they are fashionable as well.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 1, 2011)

I wear a watch, when I go to school.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 1, 2011)

i'm wearing the 9 hours 9 persons 9 doors watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but yeah i'm always wearing my watch
but sometimes i just check my mobile or just my watch
i wear my watch for just watching time and sometimes for fashion


----------



## jpxdude (Jul 1, 2011)

I wear a watch for function, and for that reason I swear something very comfortable:






Been through about 3 of these over the last few years for the following reasons:

1. Got paralytic drunk, and lost the first one
2. 2nd one saved my life after I raised my arm in my shed and a saw that was hanging up came down blade first right through my watch
3. Still going strong after 1 battery change over about 3 years

I have been wanting to get a watch for my wife, but she hates wearing anything on her wrist :-/


----------



## Fat D (Jul 1, 2011)

I never take mine off (even in the shower, I wear it as long as I am not washing the affected wrist, which is why I require the water-proofing to be functional, and a seal failure is a kill to me). It is more accurate than my phone, easier to look at (raise left wrist vs. fumble with my pocket, drag phone out, wake it out of standby).


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 1, 2011)

yes, wear it all the time
I use the functions occasional


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 1, 2011)

I wear 'em, usually the Rado one my fiancee gave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or sometimes the Westar watch my dad bought for me. People say girls wear on the right hand while boys on the left hand?? Who makes these kinds of rules? I wear on the right since childhood


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 1, 2011)

lol i just wear mine on my left wrist and im a girl


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 1, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I wear 'em, usually the Rado one my fiancee gave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it depends which is your dominate hand

if your a righty, you wear a watch on your left
if your a lefty, you wear a watch on your right

this way the watch doesnt get in the way, for example writing


----------



## klim28 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nope. I always use my cellphone to know what time is it.


----------



## prowler (Jul 1, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> if your a righty, you wear a watch on your left


I'm right handed and I wear my watch on my right hand.


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2011)

We had a poll about it back when we had a polls section (whatever happened to that?). 

I wear a watch, it's a Swatch Skin model, it's great. Never leave home without it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got it at a sale at rougly 70% off (it was a "last year's model" and apparently "sooo last Tuesday"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 1, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> if your a lefty, you wear a watch on your right


Yep. I'm left handed and I wear my watch on my right hand!


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 1, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not wear one in a while,but when I did, I wear it like this guy did.


----------



## wasim (Jul 1, 2011)

i wear when i leave home , unless i forget it 

here it is ( just found it on google )


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmm... I forgot to post my watch's pic here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Here's what my watch looks like.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 1, 2011)

I possess two watches. One for formal occasions and one for all other times.



Spoiler: Sensible wedding, funeral, job interview watch













Spoiler: Cool all other times watch


----------



## prowler (Jul 1, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Cool all other times watch


I would wear that every day.
It'll bring up a conversation at interviews

You: *Checks watch*
Interviewer: OMG NICE WATCH
You: I KNOW RIGHT


----------



## Depravo (Jul 1, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I would wear that every day.
> It'll bring up a conversation at interviews
> 
> You: *Checks watch*
> ...


What's even cooler is that it's called the 'Iron Samurai'. As soon as I saw the name I was sold.


----------



## OmegaVesko (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, a generic digital one.

Pros: Extremely helpful, saves me from having to dig for my cellphone all the time.

Cons: HURR DO YOU HAVE THE TIME?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 1, 2011)

No, but I would like a digital one.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 1, 2011)

i don't have a cellphone. so i need a watch.


Spoiler


----------



## OmegaVesko (Jul 1, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> No, but I would like a digital one.



I got mine at a flea market for 2€.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jul 1, 2011)

Nope no watch...


----------



## Raika (Jul 1, 2011)

I used to, but after a while I stopped caring.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 1, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Expect to go O_O after reading this,

I'm a righty and I wear my watch on my right hand.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 1, 2011)

I do wear watch, in fact I wear the same one, almost the last 4 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






casio g-shock

I buy everything new continiously.. but this watch never changed lol


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 1, 2011)

Well.. My hand is too small to carry a watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It always hangs around my wrist and I don't have a cellphone too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always ask somebody,so its kinda annoying


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 1, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Well.. My hand is too small to carry a watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha! LOL! Same with me. But, I still wear a watch.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 1, 2011)

I used to wear a rather cool watch with a LCD display of flickering flames that animated at the push of a button, but the battery died and it needs altering. Every time I go to the shop to get it fixed I have to pass the GAME store directly in my path and I suddenly lose all the money I was going to use for the alterations...These days I just rely on my phone's new clock app, the one I found on the Android store for free with Cloud as the background and buster swords as the hands. I wanted a chocobo one but I couldn't find any 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I wear it on my right wrist when I do wear a watch of any kind. I'm right handed, it just feels right there.


----------



## Langin (Jul 1, 2011)

Stopped wearing my thing since I got my iPod.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2011)

I do not wear a watch and do not have a mobile phone or any other electrical device for time telling when out and about.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 1, 2011)

I practically always wear mine.


----------



## Stewy12 (Jul 1, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I possess two watches. One for formal occasions and one for all other times.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cool all other times watch



That is indeed a cool watch, you can get them on eBay for a fiver, no doubt a knock off of something more expensive but I might get one anyway!

What did you pay for yours and if it was that cheap does it _feel_ cheap if you know what I mean?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 1, 2011)

No joke.
If you want I could make some pix.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 1, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really depends on the person lol.
I personally see most women wearing on the right hand and men wearing on the left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I wear chain/bracelets on the right hand lol


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nope. In front of pc the whole day, everyday, so all I need to do is look over to the lower left-hand side of the screen...


----------



## ppowerman5000 (Jul 1, 2011)

I am leftie and I used to wear the watch on the left hand, until like 8 years ago that I switched (dont know why) and now its always on the right hand.On a side note, whenever I played baseball as a kid, my friends always wondered why I was batting right handed if I was a leftie...although always had trouble fielding, cause there weren't always glove for lefties, and I was a leftie fielding...strange uh!


----------



## Gameking-4 (Jul 1, 2011)

would want to, but can't stick with it


----------



## Depravo (Jul 1, 2011)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> What did you pay for yours and if it was that cheap does it _feel_ cheap if you know what I mean?


I paid around £15 which included P&P from Hong Kong. It actually feels pretty well made for the price. Weighty with a nice glossy finish.

Unfortunately the wholesale site where I bought it will no longer accept orders of less than 10 units otherwise I would recommend them.



Spoiler: Check out the genuine product description



Introducing The Iron Samurai, a lava red Japanese inspired LED watch from an alternative future which gives its wearer cool omnipotence by rewriting the rules of how temporal data (time) should be displayed. 

You mean this watch really tells the time? Yes. Even though The Iron Samurai embodies Tokugawan style and Shogunate design with its blood red numerals encased in stark samurai sword steel like the final battle between all the forces of good and evil in the multiverse, this Japanese LED watch does in fact tell the time and does so really efficiently too! 

Tap the top button on the right side of the timepiece and watch the screen light up like surfacing lava. Tap the bottom button to make the numbers blink and hence adjust them. In Time mode, the top row represents hour information, while the bottom row represents minutes information. In date mode, top and bottom represent month and day. 

In fact, when you start wearing this watch you may find yourself spending all your time challenging strangers to duels. You will probably live by the Bushido code of Rectitude, Courage, Benevolence, Respect, Honesty, Honour, and Loyalty. You'll start reading kanji and reciting Haiku by Basho such as "even a horse / arrests my eyes—on this / snowy morrow." Yes, The Iron Samurai has been known to increase its wearers' strength, dexterity, constitution, intelligence, wisdom, and charisma by as much as 20 points each! Chuck Norris and Steven Seagal are said to be Iron Samurai owners, as is David Bowie and Brian Eno. In reality, this watch is perfect for Presidential dinner crashers, Facebook celebs with over 1000 fans, Youtube directors with over 2,000,000 views, anyone who can play the entirety of Neil Zaza's I'm Alright on electric guitar, iPhone 3Gs owners, or anybody who is a somebody.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 1, 2011)

I never take off my watch, it feels like something's missing when I do.
Checking the time on your watch is pretty much the most convenient way to check the time, and much easier than pulling the phone out of your pocket just to check, so I think watches will stick around forever.
Cheap watches suck though - they either run too fast or too slow. I have a (not too expensive) Seiko watch (after having had 2 Swatch watches, one of which broke, and apparently they're unrepairable). Metal watches are the best.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 1, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> I do not wear a watch and do not have a mobile phone or any other electrical device for time telling when out and about.
> 
> so how do you tell the time? Look at the sun and get a sun dial out? lolz Constantly asking people for the time? (that gets annoying fast) what if you are late for a meeting, how would you know that you are late?
> 
> QUOTE(Dark Langin @ Jul 1 2011, 11:59 AM) Stopped wearing my thing since I got my iPod.



this.


----------



## Attila13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah! I wear it all the time!

My model is this one:






*[*]CASIO EDIFICE WATCH[*]MEN'S MODEL: EF 513D 5AV[*]RETAIL PRICE: US $110.00
*
Luminous Hands and hour markers.
Luminous coating provides long-term illumination in the dark after only a short exposure to light.
Date Display.
Chronograph function.
12 hours Measures with an accuracy of seconds the meantime and the end time. Signals confirm the starting/stop selection. The measuring capacity reaches up to 12 hours.
Hard mineral glass resists scratching.
Rounded spherical glass surface.
Stainless steel case.
Screw Lock Back.
Stainless Steel Solid Band.
Safety clasp: This watch has a secure safety catch, which helps prevent the strap from opening by mistake.
100 meter/ 330 feet water resistant.
Perfect for swimming and snorkeling.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 1, 2011)

No, but I'm planning on buying one because I'll need it as a teacher


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 1, 2011)

I've always worn watches since my old man gave me one when I was 5

I never take off my watches and even shower wearing them. They smell like soap


----------



## zygie (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, just a simple watch; Casio MTP-1239DJ




Beats pulling out my phone all the time. Plus, I'm used to wearing a watch everyday. My left wrist looks naked without it. And it was supposed to be my grandfather's, but he passed away before we could give it to him. So I guess it has some sentimental value to me.


----------



## impizkit (Jul 1, 2011)

Here is my watch. I love watches and I dont like batteries so I use automatic watches.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 1, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> It really depends on the person lol.
> I personally see most women wearing on the right hand and men wearing on the left
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I guess, person to person thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I hate it when cousins bash me for wearing on my right-hand where majority of women wear lol.


----------



## Hachibei (Jul 1, 2011)

I wear a watch, partially for function, partially for fashion. 



			
				SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> People say girls wear on the right hand while boys on the left hand?? Who makes these kinds of rules? I wear on the right since childhood



I've also heard people say this, and most of the girls I see with watches usually have it on their right, even if they're right handed.

I'm right handed, and I used to wear my watch on my right. Nowadays though I wear on my left.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 1, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should wear how you feel comfortable lol.

Like I said, I wear bracelet/chain/armbands on the right hand.

My right hand feels kinda "light" if I dont wear anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! BUT if I wear watch on the right hand, it kinda feels weird lol.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 1, 2011)

I used to wear a watch, then it fell apart after several years. Now I just use any random thing with a clock on it to tell time.


----------



## Nujui (Jul 1, 2011)

Use to, but then it got too small so I stopped wearing it.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, I do. I use my iPod Nano 6Gen as my watch.


----------



## impizkit (Jul 1, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Yes, I do. I use my iPod Nano 6Gen as my watch.



Strap it to your wrist, do you? I think it would be more considered a time piece than a watch if it is not on your wrist.


----------



## GamerzInc (Jul 1, 2011)

Everyday.  I even sleep in it.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 1, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use this:
http://www.amazon.com/SwitchEasy-SW-TKN6-B...8069&sr=8-1


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 1, 2011)

I used to wear a watch when i went to school but now i don't really see a need for it as i could just whip out my phone. The next reason i don't wear a watch now is because the watch i have is pretty old and needs a battery and new watches (the ones i like) are pretty expensive. I'll probably start back to wear watches when i can afford a good one.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 1, 2011)

I wear a gshock

Forgot the model... But it's an old one. Bought it last year


----------



## Demonstryde (Jul 1, 2011)

i would wear a watch if it ticked to the time of the beat of the big bang... since time on earth is realative to earth, and most of my time is spent in my head dreaming of far off galaxy's and alternate/duplicate/multi-verses , i do not feel the need to wear a piece of clicking metal components(plus a Quarts).space case i may be, but knowing what time it is only matters if your late.. and i am never late.
P.S. if i did wear one it would be on my right hand, even though im right handed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It appears me and mine live a carefree existence and tend not to worry about time for anything and if time must be measured it appears more empirical things are used- "I will be there mid morning", "I have some stuff do to for a couple of hours after lunch so appear after that", "I will be there first thing", "try and be there before the school run starts"..... Makes life easier- it is something of an expansion on the not dropping everything and leaving when an extra fifteen minutes might sort something properly.

As for the what hand thing I thought I was aware of most of the wives tales and such things but I have never heard that one. Indeed in my admittedly very poor sample/memory of such things handedness was not even a great indicator of what hand a watch might be worn on much less gender with it tending to be more based on what it restricted.

edit
"i would wear a watch if it ticked to the time of the beat of the big bang... plus related stuff"
Given time can vary with gravity speed and possibly even fundamental constants (see the formation of the electroweak interaction)...
Failing that it would be a huge number or one of such "precision" as to be somewhat pointless not to mention "time since the big bang" is effectively treated as a constant.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't wear a watch..I have my phone to tell time


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 1, 2011)

Cellphone/iPod Touch to tell time. Used to wear a watch, I got a tan with it on during marching band season, pretty funny.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 1, 2011)

Nope.
When I was a kid I thought they were so cool. I couldn't be without one.

Now I don't really find them that useful. If I want to know the time while in the street I just look at my phone, and I never want to know the time.


----------



## Ace (Jul 1, 2011)

I wear one for fashion and function. Unfortunately, they don't make watches for the right hand, which downright pisses me off, because I'm left-handed. How am I supposed write with this watch in the way? Instead, I'm forced to wear it on my right, but it just looks weird, because the little knob flies into my wrist.

So in essence, I do, but it's slightly impractical. I weqar analogue too, it's much more comfy in my opinion.


----------



## shyam513 (Jul 1, 2011)

I wear a watch for fashion and function - it's exam season - so I need them in the exam hall.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jul 1, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> i'm wearing the 9 hours 9 persons 9 doors watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been looking for one of those for a long time. Where did you get yours?


----------



## ykhan (Jul 1, 2011)

I wear a pocket watch because its snazzy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...although highly inconvenient


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 1, 2011)

no watch.. i can always ask whoever in street, look on a church cadran or check on my phone or ds/psp/stuff if i carry any


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 1, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> 4-leaf-clover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I pre-orderd 999
don't know if you can still get it though


----------



## Skyline969 (Jul 2, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I'll need to check eBay and whatnot.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 2, 2011)

Nah, I don't own a watch.

I just use whatever electronic I have with me to check the time.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jul 2, 2011)

Haven't used one in years. Cell phones are all that you need.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 2, 2011)

I wear a watch. Haha, I don't know if you would say I wear it for fashion. I think it looks cool, but I am interested in what the time is. d:





That's what my watch looks like.


----------



## PlutonPress (Jul 2, 2011)

My arm actually feel too light if I don't have my watch. Also, I wear it on my right wrist, unlike everyone.

Dunno why, just can't have it on the left.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 2, 2011)

I used to but not presently.


----------



## person66 (Jul 2, 2011)

I wear a watch, I have since I was little, I used to have one of those timex watches that had the screensaver and answered questions. For the past 5 or 6 years I have had this watch:
[tn=100]http://www.pmwf.com/TimexOnlineMuseum/IronmanTimeLine/25thAnniversaryEditionFront.jpg[/tn]

Although mine is a lot more beat up than the one in that pic. I wear it because I find it more convenient than pulling out my iPod to check the time.

Also, I used to wear it on my right hand, but then I decided to try wearing it on my left hand (which took about a week of getting used to) and now it doesn't get in the way at all.


----------



## vincentx77 (Jul 2, 2011)

I used to wear a watch when I was younger. After college, digital cellphones became the rage, and they had these nice little clocks that you never had to set. Since I always had mine with me, I just stopped wearing watches, and my wrist has been thanking me ever since. When I wore one, though, it was on my right hand, but I'm a leftie...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 2, 2011)

The watch is generally supposed to be worn on the wrist opposite your dominant hand. Basically, if you're a lefty, wear it on the right. If you're a righty, wear it on the left. This is to keep the watch out of the way for when you write, work, or do anything in general that you would normally do with your dominant hand.

I used to wear a watch every now and again. I could never get myself into the habit of using it though, and now I'm unsure of what happened to it after I moved last year.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jul 2, 2011)

Initially I used to hate wearing watches. But since 8th grade, I am wearing a watch that I like pretty much.


----------



## murkurie (Jul 2, 2011)

I used to wear this, in till last month when the front face shattered from a 3ft drop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always wear watches on my dominate hand too, felt weird wearing it on the opposite side


----------



## bowser (Jul 2, 2011)

I wear a TokyoFlash Hanko:


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Stewy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was looking at some watches (inspired by this thread), and I found that one (or more likely a copy of that one) for $9 on Dealextreme.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 2, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> I was looking at some watches (inspired by this thread), and I found that one (or more likely a copy of that one) for $9 on Dealextreme.


That looks identical. The only difference I see is that it doesn't come in the metal case that mine did (presumably to keep it as cheap as possible).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 6, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...what about pocket/fob watches?


----------

